# Remote Start options



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of a remote start unit that will work with the cruze, that uses the OEM remote, but does not disable the remote once the car is started? Or, does anyone know if the EVO-ALL can be reprogrammed to change the button sequence that starts the car. I live in Arizona, and it would be nice to be able to start the car and get in without having to use the key to unlock the door. I know I could use OnStar, but that seems silly too. I want the car to be started, and then just use the fob to unlock without having and extra fob, or anything silly like that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure why but GM doesn't make a kit for dealer installed remote start for the cruze, but does for the equinox/terrain. Seems this is an easy money maker. 

Any reason you didn't just buy a Cruze with remote start to begin with? That was one of the features I had to have.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I'm not sure why but GM doesn't make a kit for dealer installed remote start for the cruze, but does for the equinox/terrain. Seems this is an easy money maker.
> 
> Any reason you didn't just buy a Cruze with remote start to begin with? That was one of the features I had to have.


honestly...because i bought the car on a whim and didnt think about it. i did find one made by audiovox that seems to have a mobile app..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not a fan of audiovox anything but if that option works the way you want, go for it. Just a note about the info I posted above, about the kit GM has for the equinox/terrain. A friend of mine had this installed and found out Onstar app will not work with their car. Onstar says their car doesn't have remote start(based on the vin). 

I think I have read a few others on here have aftermarket remote start on their cruze, hopefully they will see you post and have better info for you.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

the onstar app would work to unlock the car...but not start it. i get that. but the **** app takes too long. would be at the car before it unlocked, not sure how far away the FOB works from.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Evofire said:


> the onstar app would work to unlock the car...but not start it. i get that. but the **** app takes too long. would be at the car before it unlocked, not sure how far away the FOB works from.


The factory installed remote start on mine has at least a 200-300ft range when line of sight.


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

googledd and found this not sure anything about it (like i said just googled it) but here you go

http://www.amazon.com/Remote-Camaro...2694&sr=8-2&keywords=chevy+cruze+remote+start


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

AKA i know about that....reread my original post please


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Evofire said:


> AKA i know about that....reread my original post please


I re-read your original post but am a bit confused as to what you exactly want. With the factory remote start I press lock then hold the remote start button to start my car. I have to press unlock when I approach to enter the vehicle. 


That EVO-all says it works with your factory remote, however does it require some strange button pressing to work? reason I ask your non-remote start equipt car would not have a remote start button.


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

Evofire said:


> AKA i know about that....reread my original post please


My bad Evofire I just seen fortin on it, and spacedout pressing lock 3 times would start it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like you would have to unlock the car then when approaching, this would be the same as how the factory remote start works. Not sure but sounds like the OP is saying they want the car to be unlocked already but this could be a security issue as anyone could get into your running car.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Sounds like you would have to unlock the car then when approaching, this would be the same as how the factory remote start works. Not sure but sounds like the OP is saying they want the car to be unlocked already but this could be a security issue as anyone could get into your running car.


with the gm factory remote lock, you can unlock the car after it is started. with the aftermarket options i have seen you CANNOT. the act of pressing the lock button 3 times, and the car actually being started disables the keyfob. thus making you have to use your physical key, or use the onstar app to unlock the car. effectively making keyless entry pointless.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

So bringing something else up. 

would using the evo all a purely a bypass, then getting a remote start system that has a smartphone app work?

i am thinking about this one. I could start the car a few mintues before i walk out and be GTG.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_6074105V/Viper-Model-4105V.html?tp=149


----------

